# Dentastix = denta-sick?



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby just threw up. She ate 2/3 of a Dentastix about 2 hours ago.
She has probably vomited 3 times in 2.5 years.
Has anyone had a similar reaction with Dentastix?
Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where there pieces of it in the vomit?
Did you see her eat it? It can cause blockages if not properly chewed.

And yes, we've had other 'teeth cleaning sticks' (Costco's variety) cause vomiting if a larger piece was swallowed.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Where there pieces of it in the vomit?
> Did you see her eat it? It can cause blockages if not properly chewed.
> 
> And yes, we've had other 'teeth cleaning sticks' (Costco's variety) cause vomiting if a larger piece was swallowed.


Yellow bile with Denta chunks. I saw her eat it. She chewed it up pretty well (for a GSD). She had a Pupperoni a few seconds before that, could be they were too close together.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah. Um. Pupperoni!?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never given my dogs dentastix but they are so used to raw bones and bully sticks that anytime I try and throw in a manufactured chewy it doesn't sit well with them at all. I work at a natural pet food store on the weekends so even the "fake" chews they've gotten are pretty high quality and they without fail throw them up within a couple hours or there are large chunks of the chew in their stool. I don't think it had anything to do with the pepperoni and dentastick being too close together, I think it's just that they aren't quality product and it didn't sit well with Abby.

I would suggest sticking with bully sticks and raw bones for their teeth. IMO they're better for their whole body as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh don't get me wrong. I keep pupperoni on hand for foster dog photos (for petfinder) (any softish treat that can be broke into small bits works). 

But yah...as a rule my dogs don't get those 
Have you tried Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick ? They have dried rabbit feet, and dried rabbit ears my Dachshunds _love. _


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. I keep pupperoni on hand for foster dog photos (for petfinder) (any softish treat that can be broke into small bits works).
> 
> But yah...as a rule my dogs don't get those
> Have you tried Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick ? They have dried rabbit feet, and dried rabbit ears my Dachshunds _love. _


What?! Dried Rabbit feet?! Do they last very long? I'm always looking for new chews for the pups...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

NO, they are gone within minutes.

But I save them for my one boy's phobia of having his nails done. I muzzle him and as soon as he's done, he gets the bunny feet. 
It takes him about 10 min. to finish a big one.

I think the bullysticks are best for longer lasting. Or an antler. Get the antlers split in the middle though - the others (IMO) can break teeth.

Oh, Himilayan yak milk chews are great for longer lasting, too.

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/search?keywords=yak&submit.x=36&submit.y=8


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Huh... might be worth a try anyways  We've tried the antlers but they just aren't that interested in them and I've seen the yak chews around by they weird me out a little bit. Something about the color... If they're a hit though, I'll probably give em a try. Silly how some hardened block of milk stuff freaks me out more than raw bones and bully sticks 

We get slow baked and raw bison shins from a ranch close to us and those have been the best though. The baked ones last a good month, never had one splinter, and are lean enough the dogs don't get sick from them. Bully's are still their favorite though, the most expensive chew out there of course...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I stopped giving Abby bully sticks because she likes to roll on her back while she chews them and I am afraid she will choke.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She doesn't do that w/the dentastix?

I'd encourage you to read ingredients, most those products have corn syrup, defeating the "teeth cleaning" they tout. I think dentastix has corn in it, I forget. Weird ingredients though.

Have you tried the Himilayan yak milk chews, Paddy? They smell wonderful (smoky) to me.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I stopped giving Abby bully sticks because she likes to roll on her back while she chews them and I am afraid she will choke.


Have you tried the 36 inch ones? I get those for my guys because I know they can't choke on 36 inches worth of bully stick. But yes, the smaller one's can get a little sketchy if your dog doesn't chew them right. 

Are the dentastix for more of a treat or are you using them for cleaning her teeth? If you just want teeth cleaning, real bones have been wonderful!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> She doesn't do that w/the dentastix?
> 
> I'd encourage you to read ingredients, most those products have corn syrup, defeating the "teeth cleaning" they tout. I think dentastix has corn in it, I forget. Weird ingredients though.
> 
> Have you tried the Himilayan yak milk chews, Paddy? They smell wonderful (smoky) to me.


I don't think I will try those but I might let Abby try one. 
She only rolls on her back to chew when something takes a long time.
For that reason we only give her large bones, etc.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I don't think I will try those but I met let Abby try one.


Oh come on! They're just milk


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> I don't think I will try those but I met let Abby try one.
> She only rolls on her back to chew when something takes a long time.
> For that reason we only give her large bones, etc.



How long does it take her to roll on her back? Is it like 10 minutes after starting on the bone or immediately?

If it's after a while, just take it away once she starts rolling around with it or trade her for another treat and save what's left for the next time.

Bully sticks are much better and healthier treats than puperoni's and those greenie chewie stick things.

And regarding your original question, she may have just had an upset stomach. Acid buildup or yellow bile makes dogs nauseous. The acid builds up when their stomach is empty. It's a constant battle with Lucy and this issue... she's always throwing up yellow bile between meals.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> How long does it take her to roll on her back? Is it like 10 minutes after starting on the bone or immediately?
> 
> If it's after a while, just take it away once she starts rolling around with it or trade her for another treat and save what's left for the next time.
> 
> ...


Yikes, you have my sympathy.
As I said, Abby has only thrown up 2-3 times in her life (age 2.5). She just drank some water and ate a meal a little while ago, so I'm not worried.
As for taking away when she rolls on her back: she does it fairly soon after starting and we wound up throwing away 25% of all her bully sticks. Not very economical.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... Lucy's already thrown up 2-3 times already this week. She's having a bad week. 

Regarding the rolling on her back... maybe start a thread and see if someone comes up with an idea. I've got nothing for your other than what I already said, but maybe someone comes up with something.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

We have used the Dentastix since they have come out and still do, have not had any problem with getting sick after eating them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always fed them in moderation and haven't had any issues

My sister's doberman got into their cupboard and ate a whole package, he was sick for several days but recovered


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

We would buy them every once and a while, Id give them to the dog after a meal. As long as we only did it a few times a week he was fine, but once he got a dentastick a day for 4 days straight and he ended up getting sick. We haven't bought them since.

Problem we have is we cant give regular bones because he doesn't chew them at an angle like some dogs do, wearing the bone down and cleaning his teeth. He tried to bit through them after a few minutes and he has chipped the tip of 2 molars in the back. Nothing really noticeable, but I stopped giving him them before it really causes a problem.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We give Joey one a day, after his morning meal. He hasn't had any ill effects from it.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Years ago, I gave a Greenie. Big mistake. Rudy threw it up (with bile) that night. Soon after they were recalled. 
He can't have hard bones b/c of a dental problem. Bully sticks--I buy the ones with the knotted ends, they last longest---, rolled cow cheeks (yes, cow cheeks), beef trachea, and cow tails have become our friend. I get them from bestbullysticks.com.

I was worried about the cow cheeks b/c they look a lot like rawhide (which I refuse to give). I emailed the company and they assured me they are safe, unlike the rawhide. So far we have not had a problem.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I changed to 1/2 a Dentastix and no problems. Pretty sure it was coincidental with another problem. Thank you.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Its the pupperoni (sp?), my sister's dog did the same thing when she had them on two different occasions, I threw them out afterwards. I never wrote or called the company for my money back either. I just don't plan on buying anymore.


----------

